# Some old pic's from the fitness expo Olympia



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

A good friend sent me some old pic's from the Olympia Expo London. Thought I would share them with the site. Many thank's to Eric Guy for the pic's.

It was a great experience to meet a great champion. Ed Corney is a down to earth lovely guy.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Ed corney was a blinding poser in his day.

Awesome stuff chris.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice pics Chris! how much is on that bar your deadlifting?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Cap said:


> Nice pics Chris! how much is on that bar your deadlifting?


Looks like about a million kg's give or take


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

whos the bird with the fit erse?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Like the pics Chris, i will have to give you another comp when i get back to europe some time hopefully you will have moved up in weight by then as i doubt i will be 90kg again


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheer's lol, the lady is Andy Black... I think that was 295kg bro.

Sure thing Cornelius. I managed to bench 235kg at 90-91kg two week's ago. My lockout was a little slow but a clean lift. I'm moving to 100kg's now, I pulled 340kg last monday after benching 220kg. What comp you lifting in next champ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

chris jenkins said:


> Cheer's lol, the lady is Andy Black... I think that was 295kg bro.
> 
> Sure thing Cornelius. I managed to bench 235kg at 90-91kg two week's ago. My lockout was a little slow but a clean lift. I'm moving to 100kg's now, I pulled 340kg last monday after benching 220kg. What comp you lifting in next champ...


Very strong business there Chris, i have been doing bb training at the moment but i raw benched 180kg a while back so my bench has gone right up, my deadlift is stronger than ever thanks to extra weight and as far as squat i dont know as i havent used a suit in over a year but i know you still have me on that by 50+kg i will compete in pling again once i get back to europe which will be a few years.

All the best mate.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm going for Johnnie Jacksons 370kg /100kg deadlift record in the Ronnie Coleman classic next year. Want Eddy Coan's 409kg at 100, dont want to look past 370kg. Before I'm through I will get those record's. My day's of dieting down are over.

How is America going? How is your course going?? I should come over and visit you mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

chris jenkins said:


> I'm going for Johnnie Jacksons 370kg /100kg deadlift record in the Ronnie Coleman classic next year. Want Eddy Coan's 409kg at 100, dont want to look past 370kg. Before I'm through I will get those record's. My day's of dieting down are over.
> 
> How is America going? How is your course going?? I should come over and visit you mate


Oh really i didnt know that, thats a big pull but i am sure if you put your mind to it you will manage it, let me know the location and date of that comp and if i can manage it i will get my self there and cheer you on:lift:

Course and every thing are going very well mate, i have to say i like your attitude when it comes to goals its rather like my self nothing better than aiming for the top at all times.

All the best and speak soon.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

chris jenkins said:


> I'm going for Johnnie Jacksons 370kg /100kg deadlift record in the Ronnie Coleman classic next year. Want Eddy Coan's 409kg at 100, dont want to look past 370kg. Before I'm through I will get those record's. *My day's of dieting down are over.*


That should be interesting, good stuff.

You better get eating,


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Awesome Corn mate, yeah I def will. Will have to get Flex to come along he wants to meet you mate... I appreciate that Cornelius, well you aint the strongest junior deadlifter for nothing mate.

Gotta keep focused now Nytol mate, thanks for the support. Your words have helped me in the past with my deadlift. Eat, right got you bro. Time to go up lol


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

sorry to bring an old thread up but I found this pic of Ed Corney(above) for some of the forum that dont know what he used to look like. Awesome front double bicep's


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

chris jenkins said:


> sorry to bring an old thread up but I found this pic of Ed Corney(above) for some of the forum that dont know what he used to look like. Awesome front double bicep's


Corney is awesome


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

He was/is a class act bro http://www.edcorney.net/


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

are you going to try and stay very lean? i met you down bulldogs gym once and i think with 10kg of muscle you would get both those records after seeing lift 300kg for reps at 90kg.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

With the help of Flex Lewis I'm going to add a little weight. I need to pack on some muscle to get those record's. Thank's for the vote of confidence, I really appreciate that. Going to eat like a mf and put the weight on, was I talking to you at Genesis bro?


----------

